
Ask HN: How do you go about taking notes when interviewing candidates? - s16h
For instance, do you take notes? On what? About what?
======
a_e_k
With pen. I usually bring a printout of both their resume and a list of
questions that I've prepared based on a careful read-through of their resume.
Then I mark these up with notes during the interview.

------
budapestgame123
"Tell me about yourself" while taking notes" Strong No Hire" :)

------
megamike
index cards

